# What are your top 3 favorite Game Companies



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 1, 2009)

Besides Nintendo Sony and Micosoft only made games =P

List your top 3 and reason why.

Mine:
No order,

1: Valve (Half-life, Team fortress 2, Left for Dead) [Valve]


2: R* (GTA games, and Bully) [Rockstar]


3: 2areware (Old Banjo/Conker, DK 64, Perfect Dark) [Rare ware]


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 1, 2009)

Hm...

(No order)

Wait... I really have no favorite, I just get a game if I want it.


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 1, 2009)

Mines is pretty much like yours Garrett. Just switch 2 and 3 and there you go. There's mine


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 1, 2009)

1. RareWare
2. Valve 
3. Capcom/Konami (Tie.)


----------



## Gnome (Aug 2, 2009)

VALVE
Rare
Hal Laboratories.


----------



## Fontana (Aug 2, 2009)

Hal
Rockstar
Can't really think of any other ones...


----------



## goronking (Aug 2, 2009)

any rely


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 2, 2009)

1.Hal lab
2.Capcom
3.Game freak


----------



## Conor (Aug 2, 2009)

Classic RareWare
VALVE
Rockstar


----------



## Caleb (Aug 2, 2009)

1. Valve
2. Rockstar
3. Rare


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 2, 2009)

I forgot about Hal I love that too!


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 2, 2009)

Marvelous (MMV)
Rockstar
Capcom


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 2, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Marvelous (MMV)
> Rockstar
> Capcom


Oh yeah none of you put reasons why meaning what games you like from them =P

anyway what's Marvelous (MMV)?


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 2, 2009)

1. Game Freak
2. Insomniac
3. Square Enix


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 2, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They make/publish some of the fun games on the Wii.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














</div>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 2, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> 1. Game Freak
> 2. Insomniac
> 3. Square Enix


Reasons?


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Aug 2, 2009)

ok no real special order here 
1. square onix. for final fantasy series
2. game freak. pokemon series
3. capcom. Resident Evil series


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 2, 2009)

1. Old Nintendo
2. Old Rare
3. Old SEGA


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 2, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> 1. Old Nintendo
> 2. Old Rare
> 3. Old SEGA


I said no Nintendo =p

@William Hi, and thanks for putting examples.


----------



## FITZEH (Aug 2, 2009)

1: R* (GTA games, and Bully) [Rockstar]
2: 2areware (Old Banjo/Conker, DK 64, Perfect Dark) [Rare ware]
3: Valve (Half-life, Team fortress 2, Left for Dead) [Valve]


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 2, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't say no old Nintendo.


----------



## FITZEH (Aug 2, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I aloud to post old nintendo?


----------



## KingKombat (Aug 2, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Mine:
> No order,
> 
> 1: Valve (Half-life, Team fortress 2, Left for Dead) [Valve]
> ...


^

No seriously. Valve owns, R* pwns, and Rareware is epic.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 2, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.

No old Nintendo.


----------



## Duckie (Aug 2, 2009)

Any, really.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 2, 2009)

Rockstar - GTA
EA Sports - FIFA 09, NBA Live
08, etc
Rare - Goldeneye xd


----------



## bcb (Aug 2, 2009)

1. Don't care
2. Don't care
3. Don't care

Nintendo FTW.


----------



## Nightray (Aug 3, 2009)

Square Enix.
Rockstar
Capcom.
They have awesome sauce games. 8D


----------



## Elliot (Aug 3, 2009)

Ummm This has no order. 

1. Left For Dead
2. Call Of Duty WaW
3. Brawl.


----------



## rafren (Aug 3, 2009)

1.Capcom-Megaman

2.Hal- i wuv kirby.

3.Game Freak- Pokemon


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 3, 2009)

Square Enix
Capcom
Sega


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 3, 2009)

too lazy to edit so:

Rockstar [GTA]
EA Sports [NBA 2K9, FIFA 09, etc]
Capcom [Dead Rising, Megaman #, Megaman Battle Network # series]


----------



## rafren (Aug 3, 2009)

You dont like the Megaman Starforce series xela?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 3, 2009)

No, the GBA series will always be in my heart <3

Tried it, didn't like it.


----------



## rafren (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh wow.Ok then.The bosses in the Starforce series are damn easy.


----------



## Hiro (Aug 3, 2009)

1. Square Enix
2. Capcom
3. Sega

(no order btw)


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 3, 2009)

1. VALVe
2. Blizzard
3. Infinity Ward


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 3, 2009)

Valve
Rare
2K

I'm too lazy to list the games.


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 3, 2009)

Gamefreak. I don't care about who made what game apart from that.


----------



## Riri (Aug 4, 2009)

1. Valve. 
2. The company that made the first few Ratchet and Clank games. I don't remember the name.
3. Sucker Punch


----------



## Away236 (Aug 5, 2009)

Squaresoft / Square Enix <------kingdom hearts
Hal Laboratories
GameFreak


----------



## ipodawesum (Aug 5, 2009)

Rareware, valve ,gamefreak.


----------



## CourageWisdomPower (Aug 6, 2009)

Probably Rare, Capcom, and Retro or something like that. And in no particular order. I haven't payed much attention to any particular company and each of their games individually other than Nintendo, I just purchase them on whatever system when they're released.


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 7, 2009)

Riri said:
			
		

> 1. Valve.
> 2. The company that made the first few Ratchet and Clank games. I don't remember the name.
> 3. Sucker Punch


It was Insomniac. Another one of my faves.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 7, 2009)

1.Alphadream <------M&L series
2.HAL <-----SSB and kirby series
3.Gamefreak <------Pokemon

And they ALL support nintendo!


----------

